# Help with identifing this Tree



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

This tree is in my brother's yard and I was wondering if anyone could help me identifying it? I'm sorry for the poor quality of the pictures it was a cloudy day when took them. Thanks






































These are the berries it has on it, they are actual yellow in color with some having some red of them.


----------



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

I believe it to be some type of crabapple tree, deff looks like one.........


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Elizabeth I really appreciate the help


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Im guessing crabapple too, lots of them are planted in yards as ornamental trees for the flowers in spring.


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

what does the inside of the fruit look like... do they have a stone?


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

sunnygrl said:


> what does the inside of the fruit look like... do they have a stone?


 My brother lives about 30 miles away so I don't know what they look like but I will contact him and ask him to look.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry for suchlong delay. I was finally able to get over to my Brother's and cut open one of the fruit, it looks like a minature apple to me inside so maybe it is a crabapple


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

at first i thought it was a sand cherry, but there are many, many varieties of hawthorn. hawthorns are pome fruits like apples, so maybe it is a type of hawthorn. if it was a sand cherry, it would have a single pit and the flesh would be softer than an apple.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

MELOC said:


> at first i thought it was a sand cherry, but there are many, many varieties of hawthorn. hawthorns are pome fruits like apples, so maybe it is a type of hawthorn. if it was a sand cherry, it would have a single pit and the flesh would be softer than an apple.


 Thanks for the information Meloc


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Almost all hawthorns have thorns....with the exception of a few, like pear haw, which has very few thorns.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

The leaves aren't right for a hawthorne. From the leaves I'd guess it's a type of apple or cherry.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

take a look at the wikipedia page on hawthorns. there are so many types it is unreal. some say 50, some say 200 and some claim 1000 or more. every aspect of the tree varies throughout the types of hawthorn from the leaves to the twigs, the fruit and the thorns.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crataegus


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Wow. That's fascinating. I had no idea they varied so much.


----------

